# Michigan State Waterways Commission to meet Dec. 5 in Lansing



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

*Michigan State Waterways Commission to meet Dec. 5 in Lansing*

Contact: <a href="http://redirect.viglink.com?key=11fe087258b6fc0532a5ccfc924805c0&u=mailto%3Amoored4%40michigan.gov">Darlene Moore, 517-284-6138 or Ed Golder, 517-284-5815
Agency: Natural ResourcesNov. 25, 2014

The Michigan State Waterways Commission will hold its next regular meeting Friday, Dec. 5, starting at 9:45 a.m. in the D. Hale Brake Conference Room (atrium level) of Constitution Hall, 525 W. Allegan St., in Lansing. There also will be a work session for commissioners from 8-9:30 a.m., held in the same conference room before the official meeting.

Meeting topics include approval of the proposed bylaw amendments, approval of prior meeting minutes, election of 2015 officers and updates as indicated on the agenda.

Topics for the 8 a.m. work session include proposed bylaw amendments and other topics proposed by members.

The Michigan State Waterways Commission is an advisory group, created by Public Act 451 of 1994, Part 781, to address issues concerning public boating opportunities in the state of Michigan, including acquisition, construction and maintenance of recreational harbors, channels, docking and launching facilities and administration of commercial docks in the Straits of Mackinac, and to advise on regulations and grant funding for the Great Lakes Harbors of Refuge.

Anyone seeking more information about this meeting, wishing to provide public comment on any boating-related issue, or needing accommodations to attend this meeting should contact Darlene Moore, DNR Parks and Recreation Division, at 517-284-6138 (TTY/TDD711 Michigan Relay Center for the hearing impaired) or visit the Michigan State Waterways Commission website by starting at www.michigan.gov/dnr and selecting "Commissions, Boards and Committees" and then clicking Waterways Commission.

A copy of the meeting agenda will soon be available on the commission's website.

The Michigan Department of Natural Resources is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state's natural and cultural resources for current and future generations. For more information, go to www.michigan.gov/dnr.












More...


----------

